# Copy Priemere drive to Romio?



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

I currently have a Preimere Elite, that when I first got it I upgraded to a full 2TB drive.

I decided to take advantage of the Thanksgiving special and grab a TiVo Romio Plus for $99.

Although obviously it has a smaller Hard drive, and can only record about 150hrs of HD programing.

Before... I just copied the old drive to the new drive and expanded it! Of course this worked. I can't remember what software I used to copy and expand. but I have it around somewhere...

So my question are these...

1. Can I use that same software to copy the new drive in the romio to a larger hard drive? And what is the largest drive I can put in the Romio without extra "work". Is it a 3TB or a 4TB?

2. Can I just put the priemere drive into the Romio?

3. Can I copy the Premere drive to a newer drive and enlarge it, then put it in the Romio?

4. Is there a way to backup and save and move the content from one drive to another drive outside the TiVo?

The problem I have is that I want to give away my Priemere Elite unit to a family member.

But I have 180hrs of Copy protected shows on the Premere drive that I can't move to my computer, NAS or other TiVo's. (Ugg this is why I hate copy protection, I have the right to keep it them, I should have the right to protect them again'st loss. This is why I support bootlegging.


Thanks

TGC

I did think about Weaknees.com jsut getting one of their drives. My gripe with them is their drives are always so overpriced! a 2TB drive for the Romio is $199! Geez... I have access to wholesale prices... sometimes even below. As I can get the exact same drive they sell, for $89! I understand that they put the TiVo OS on it. Fine... But that shouldn't be $110 more! More than the cost of the drive itself! Geez!

Why is weaknees.com the only place that knows how to take a bare drive 2,3,4, or 6tb and put the TiVo OS on it to make it work? If they can do it, surely we can do it too!!! Anyone figure out their process????


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You cannot copy any drive to Roamio, there is no known program/software that will backup/restore to a Roamio. Except for protected recordings, you can copy/transfer from another Tivo/PC.

Roamio can handle up to 3 TB without a PC, just open and drop/hook it up.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Before you setup your Roamio, drop in a 3TB drive - then set up as normal.

Best way for you to transfer non copy protected content from your Premeire to your Roamio is to keep both boxes running and queue up transfers for anything you want to keep.

From the Roamio, go to <my shows><devices> and locate your Premiere. From the premiere content select the show you want to transfer, <transfer recording>. This will move the recording from your Premiere to you Roamio. You can queue up as many as you want and the two boxes will do it all in the background.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

bradleys said:


> From the Roamio, go to <my shows><devices> and locate your Premiere. From the premiere content select the show you want to transfer, <transfer recording>. This will move the recording from your Premiere to you Roamio. You can queue up as many as you want and the two boxes will do it all in the background.


At the bottom of My Shows, there is no "Devices" to choose from before it shows the recordings on it, Selecting that "Tivo" will go directly to the recordings on there. Left arrow or Back will return to the previous screen.

For Example:
At the bottom of My Shows.
Tivo A
Tivo B

Selecting Tivo B will go to that Tivo's show list.

After setting to transfer, the selector will not change to "Cancel transfer" until its refreshed by either backing to previous screen, or ChUp/ChDn, if in the folder view, and returning.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

bradleys said:


> Before you setup your Roamio, drop in a 3TB drive - then set up as normal.
> 
> Best way for you to transfer non copy protected content from your Premeire to your Roamio is to keep both boxes running and queue up transfers for anything you want to keep.
> 
> From the Roamio, go to <my shows><devices> and locate your Premiere. From the premiere content select the show you want to transfer, <transfer recording>. This will move the recording from your Premiere to you Roamio. You can queue up as many as you want and the two boxes will do it all in the background.


So your saying all I have to do is drop in an UNFORMATED blank drive, just pull it out of the oem static bag, drop it into the romio plus and plug in the romio? That's all I have to do? I don't have to prepare it or image it or anything?

I know how to do NON-copy protected shows. They are all on my netgear nas server with TiVo capability. It automatically backs up those to the NAS.

It's the 120+ hours of copy protected stuff that I recorded off HBO, showtime, etc that I am concerned about.

Tgc


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TexasGrillChef said:


> So your saying all I have to do is drop in an UNFORMATED blank drive, just pull it out of the oem static bag, drop it into the romio plus and plug in the romio? That's all I have to do? I don't have to prepare it or image it or anything?


Yes, exactly, and up to 3TB for 400+ HD hrs. You do not need to prepare it, unlike the Premiere and older models.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

TexasGrillChef said:


> So your saying all I have to do is drop in an UNFORMATED blank drive, just pull it out of the oem static bag, drop it into the romio plus and plug in the romio? That's all I have to do? I don't have to prepare it or image it or anything?
> 
> I know how to do NON-copy protected shows. They are all on my netgear nas server with TiVo capability. It automatically backs up those to the NAS.
> 
> ...


As ThAbtO and others have said - yes, it is that easy. I did it about two weeks ago. The hardest part was opening the case and removing about 7 screws and replacing them with the new drive. Of course, now I have yet another relatively superfluous 500gig drive.

I guess copy protected means you'll have to keep that unit for viewing those files till you grow tired of them or the extra gear!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know if it's clear from the above, but once you have both the Premiere and Roamios running in the same network under the same account, you can copy the unprotected stuff as you always could; and you can stream the protected stuff like HBO. That means on the Roamio you can watch the "Game of Thrones" episodes sitting on the Premiere, but you can't actually copy the whole episode over to the Roamio permanently. (You can stream from the Roamio to the Premiere also.)

You can't stream "copy-never" programs such as something that has been downloaded from Amazon. Although you can no longer initiate Amazon downloads from a Roamio, if you initiate the process from the Amazon website instead of the TiVo it will still download as it did before. But again, once it's downloaded it's marked "copy-never" and you can't copy it anywhere else.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

fred2 said:


> I guess copy protected means you'll have to keep that unit for viewing those files till you grow tired of them or the extra gear!


Sadly that's what I was afraid of! Ugggg... It isn't Tivo's fault they are just following the letter of the law, contracts etc that they are required.

It's the networks and production companies that make it impossible for us to backup our recordings. Then they wonder why their content gets pirated and bootlegged all the time!

Because we aren't allowed to discuss the process, I have found a way to stream AND record most content in full 1080i 5.1 Dolby from sources like HBO to go, showtime etc.... Although it will be a pita, that's what I will have to do to recover my 120+ hours of copy protected content.

I can't remember if their is a move command protection code that will allow a move (versus a copy or stream) with the copy protection coding. Be nice if their were lol

Thanks for your help.

Tgc


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 8, 2004)

So.. Having just gotten my Roamio, I am also looking for a way to transfer all the programs from one box to another.. Unfortunately, my son recorded ALL of the Simpson episodes during a recent 12 day marathon, and so I have over 550 shows to transfer..

Is there any way to move them in bulk, or script it, or am I REALLY going to have to queue them all up on the roamio one by one?
-Steve


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

172pilot said:


> So.. Having just gotten my Roamio, I am also looking for a way to transfer all the programs from one box to another.. Unfortunately, my son recorded ALL of the Simpson episodes during a recent 12 day marathon, and so I have over 550 shows to transfer..
> 
> Is there any way to move them in bulk, or script it, or am I REALLY going to have to queue them all up on the roamio one by one?
> -Steve


The only way is to transfer them one at a time, back to back transfers are possible.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Transferring shows to a new TiVo is a HUGE PITA!!! Luckily you only have to do it every few years. 

I wish there was a way to queue a transfer from one box to another via the mind interface. If there was then one of us could write a script to queue up all the shows without having to do it via the remote.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

172pilot said:


> So.. Having just gotten my Roamio, I am also looking for a way to transfer all the programs from one box to another.. Unfortunately, my son recorded ALL of the Simpson episodes during a recent 12 day marathon, and so I have over 550 shows to transfer..
> 
> Is there any way to move them in bulk, or script it, or am I REALLY going to have to queue them all up on the roamio one by one?
> -Steve


With that many episodes, I would seriously consider moving them to a PC. Both for the ease of transfer and organization of the shows.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> With that many episodes, I would seriously consider moving them to a PC. Both for the ease of transfer and organization of the shows.


Agreed, use KMTTG to move to PC and pyTiVo to move them back.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The only convenient way to do that is via push, which results in a huge amount of metadata loss. The show may not even group on the new TiVo and it would really suck to have 500 episodes that wouldn't even group. 

I say bite the bullet and queue them up one by one via MRV. You'll get a rhythm down and it wont be that bad. Although I wouldn't queue that many all at once. Do them in blocks of 50 or so at a time.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can also use KMTTG to weed out the duplicate episodes.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

TexasGrillChef said:


> I currently have a Preimere Elite, that when I first got it I upgraded to a full 2TB drive.


I don't understand this sentence. The Premiere Elite only ever shipped with a 2TB drive, and will not work with a drive smaller than 2TB. Or was 2TB a typo?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Arcady said:


> I don't understand this sentence. The Premiere Elite only ever shipped with a 2TB drive, and will not work with a drive smaller than 2TB. Or was 2TB a typo?


The Elite (now is called 4XL) originally has a 1TB drive.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> The Elite (now is called 4XL) originally has a 1TB drive.


Actually, it is now called XL4, and it both the Elite and XL4 variants always shipped with a 2TB drive. The two-tuner Premiere XL shipped with a 1TB drive.

TiVo Premiere Elite Press Release


----------



## sdsvtdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, exactly, and up to 3TB for 400+ HD hrs. You do not need to prepare it, unlike the Premiere and older models.


I just received my Plus. I haven't had it for a week yet, but it's online and working. Is it too late to upgrade the drive, or can this be done anytime? I assume this naturally voids the warranty.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

sdsvtdriver said:


> I just received my Plus. I haven't had it for a week yet, but it's online and working. Is it too late to upgrade the drive, or can this be done anytime? I assume this naturally voids the warranty.


It can be done at any time - it is just that you will lose whatever has been recorded (unless you use some backup/restore method) and you will have to go through the Setup procedure again.

Suggestions are that Tivo has not been strict when it comes to the warranty and that if folks put back the original drive, tivo has looked the other way. On the other hand, yes, it can void the warranty and Tivo could enforce its terms and deny service.


----------



## sdsvtdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

fred2 said:


> It can be done at any time - it is just that you will lose whatever has been recorded (unless you use some backup/restore method) and you will have to go through the Setup procedure again.
> 
> Suggestions are that Tivo has not been strict when it comes to the warranty and that if folks put back the original drive, tivo has looked the other way. On the other hand, yes, it can void the warranty and Tivo could enforce its terms and deny service.


Thank you. Off to research what kind of hard drive is best!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

sdsvtdriver said:


> Thank you. Off to research what kind of hard drive is best!


Most Recommended drives,

WD10EURS/X
WD20EURS/X
WD30EURS/X

You can drag and drop up to a 3TB drive without any PC work. Just has to be the exactly the same or bigger than the original.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

TexasGrillChef said:


> So your saying all I have to do is drop in an UNFORMATED blank drive, just pull it out of the oem static bag, drop it into the romio plus and plug in the romio? That's all I have to do? I don't have to prepare it or image it or anything?
> 
> I know how to do NON-copy protected shows. They are all on my netgear nas server with TiVo capability. It automatically backs up those to the NAS.
> 
> ...


yes there was a significant change with the Romio series. NO prep needed. Just drop in a drive.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Some somewhat dumb questions:
I just got a Roamio Pro. Can I put another 3 TB hard drive in it on top of the one already there?

I know I'll have to transfer shows one by one, but once I transfer a show, can I then choose to add a season pass in the Roamio? I don't have a slide remote, and typing in all my season passes would be a pain. It would be much easier if I could just transfer a show, then choose to add/modify a season pass from there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can add an external 3TB eSATA drive. There is only space for one drive internally.

If your old TiVo is a Premiere then use kmttg to copy your SPs. It will copy all of them in one shot even the ones not currently in the guide. If it's an HD or older you can use the TiVo website to copy your SPs, but it has issues with maintaining the order and doesn't always work for SPs that are not in the current guide data. But it's still better then starting from scratch.


----------

